# SEPOMEX thumbs up



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
My trust in our postal service is back.
Shipping from Tucson took 10 days to get to my hands, shipping from Germany, took 7 days to get here. Wow.
No tax, no hassle.
My new saddle will match my new crankset, je je.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow, Doc!!!!

Amazing... but are those for everyday riding or your "expo" build??

Nice at any rate...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Wow, Doc!!!!
> 
> Amazing... but are those for everyday riding or your "expo" build??
> 
> Nice at any rate...


Everyday use. The only "expo parts" I put on my bike are the tires (Furious Fred's) and the cassette Al 11-34, the rest are always the same parts.
I'm still waiting for chainrings and seatpost to complete my build.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice stuff!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yessss, sepomex rueles :thumbsup: 
Only good experiences with me.
Congratulations Doc, nice super exotic stuff.


----------



## rodrigoh (Dec 14, 2006)

Is that just regular mail? or some certified service. I've always struggled/stopped using regular mail about a year ago.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

mmm pues yo sigo esceptico.... creo que nunca en mi vida lo he usado...

prefiero dhl  o ups cuando se puede.

PERO ! un amigo compro en EBAY aun cuate en china y si le llego todo super bien...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I can vouch for SEPOMEX / MEXPOST's service... Cheap, realiable. Not fast, though and not all stores will use it.

I have had sent a set of brakes along with tyres, pedals and such and I had only to pay a small fee (for the cost of everything).

But the biggest I've got sent is a fork, hub, set of tyres, and other small parafernalia in the same package. Got to me PERFECT. No tax to pay.

I wouldn't use it for a letter, but for packages is the right thing for me.

Rzoz had a big package sent... wheels and a couple forks... it got delayed at customs but I think nothing got lost and charges were reasonable.

Just ask for *USPS Global Priority Mail* (cheaper, slower, no tracking outside the US but if you call to Sepomex they'll let you know what's going on) or *Global Express Mail* (fast and completely traceable).

Be aware that some products have outrageous taxes to them... Clothes and shoes are a big no-no. They're most likely made in china and you can get charged as much as *300%* tax.

Also, the minimum cost for Global Priority Mail is something like 25 USD but it's a certain dimensions box. So, if you order a derailleur hanger you'll get screwed. But if you order a helmet, it will still be 25 bucks, which is fair for the size of the box.... not to mention if you get sent a gruppo, for example or a set of brakes. The box will hardly be more than the specified dimension and you'll get your spendy package sent for a very low fee.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rodrigoh said:


> Is that just regular mail? or some certified service. I've always struggled/stopped using regular mail about a year ago.


USPS priority, which in the States takes about 2 or 3 days. 
Deustche post I think certified. Still, I had to go to the post office to sign for them.
They charge some 10 to 15 US for shipping that way.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ive ordered over 2,000 USD in stuff from Chad and all of it sent via Sepomex/USPS and I've never lost anything or received a damaged package.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What's up with the rails on that saddle?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What's up with the rails on that saddle?


carbon rails wrapped in kevlar.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Another one for USPS-SEPOMEX and Fairwheelbikes.
I received the wrong seatpost from Fairwheelbikes on Friday morning, picked up the phone to let them know, inmediatly they sent the right one, without asking any question and asking me to send the other one back and charge them for the shipping, (the seatpost ended in the hands of another friend who paid for it later), so it was shipped Friday afternoon and it arrived to my office today, 7 days after it was shipped.
Kudos on Fairwheelbikes for their customer service and SEPOMEX again.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Anyone has ordered from Chainreactioncycles??

I can't make up my mind between the Duncon Amstaff and the On-One 456.

Both are similarly priced once put in Mexico... How accurate is the shipping calculator of Chain??

Cris... if you read this, please give your thoughts on the On-One.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Duncon..... life warranty and local support.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Duncon..... life warranty and local support.


I thought I read 2 years at their website.... but I'll check again. That's a good point.

As for "local support"... well... it matters little to me as I'll be at least 500kms away from the vendor, when I'll be the closest to it. Otherwise it's like 1500kms. Kinda moot in my situation.

I have other factors weighing in more. Both are similar in price, both with geometries I like.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The distributor told me lifetime if I follow their guidelines (accepted headset, fork, shock, no serious abuse etc).

The site does say 2 years but other websites do mention lifetime warranty..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The distributor told me lifetime if I follow their guidelines (accepted headset, fork, shock, no serious abuse etc).
> 
> The site does say 2 years but other websites do mention lifetime warranty..


Good to know!!! :thumbsup:

(At 2.5kg it better has a lifetime, because ain't light... but I'm not looking for a light frame  :thumbsup: )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll have to ask some Polish guys about my warranty and keep telling them my distributor offered lifetime  

Anyway they are much better made that what I expected and with proper care and equipment I don't see my Tosa Inu breaking anytime soon..


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*My 2 pesos...*

It's probably more hassle to get, but I like the look of the On-One. Steel is real! Not much chance of running into another one out on the trails and if it does break (though doubtful), it can be repaired pretty much anywhere.

Still miss my '91 japanese built triple butted Tange Prestige Stumpy Team. I'm sure the crackheads that stole it appreciated the ride quality. 

Matt


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You have a pretty good point there tigerdog!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Old good times .*



tigerdog said:


> It's probably more hassle to get, but I like the look of the On-One. Steel is real! Not much chance of running into another one out on the trails and if it does break (though doubtful), it can be repaired pretty much anywhere.
> 
> Still miss my '91 japanese built triple butted Tange Prestige Stumpy Team. I'm sure the crackheads that stole it appreciated the ride quality.
> 
> Matt


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I remember before I become to be a Turner & Intense fan , maybe nine years ago , I had a Titus Racer X bike with straight gauge chomoly front and rear triangle , I remember very well the weight of this Racer X , 23 lbs. , I was very happy with my full suspension bike 3.5 in. rear and 2.5 in. front , and v-brakes .

 Nice bike ,the feel and performance was excellent also the overall contruction quality and attention to details .

Old bike , good remembrance .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It's probably more hassle to get, but I like the look of the On-One. Steel is real! Not much chance of running into another one out on the trails and if it does break (though doubtful), it can be repaired pretty much anywhere.
> 
> Still miss my '91 japanese built triple butted Tange Prestige Stumpy Team. I'm sure the crackheads that stole it appreciated the ride quality.
> 
> Matt


You're pointing the obvious... which I obviously missed. 

Yeah, I wanted a steel HT. The On-One shouldn't have a forgiving ride as it's straight gauge tubing, but that's what the Pike is for.

I still remember my old steel Benotto... Ride was sweet.

I'll get the On-One. I really like the Amstaff too, it's a sweet ride. But my old knees will appreciate the forgiving ride of the On-One.

I will have to wait a month or so, as I'm having a month of hard expenses due to my moving.

And I'm pretty much set on bringing in the SB to my site.... what the heck!
When I have the On-One finally, I'll swap frames... a HT is the right tool around here.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Good to know!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> (At 2.5kg it better has a lifetime, because ain't light... but I'm not looking for a light frame  :thumbsup: )


Evil sovereign, more expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Evil sovereign, more expensive but well worth it.


I thought of it.... Kind of what I really want. But no budget for it.

I still want another trailbike for later on.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You're pointing the obvious... which I obviously missed.
> 
> Yeah, I wanted a steel HT. The On-One shouldn't have a forgiving ride as it's straight gauge tubing, but that's what the Pike is for.
> 
> ...


The Inbred might surprise you...it is actually very forgiving :yesnod:

since you will run it geared and with a pike you should check the 456...or even the "limited" 456 "Summer Season"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> since you will run it geared and with a pike you should check the 456...


That's the one I want. The Summer edition looks nice and has a 2° slacker head angle, which is nice. But the clearcoat is supposed (they say it themselves) to rust... and the environment at my new hometown is highly corrosive.... Huge salt and acid concentrations in a high moisture, high temperature mix.

I'll keep it safe and play with the standard 456.

Or... I can get the Summer Ed, let it rust and get it powdercoated white down the line....

Ah.... Decisions!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I thought of it.... Kind of what I really want. But no budget for it.
> 
> I still want another trailbike for later on.


what about the DOC? cheaper, a tad heavier yet it´s steel. mMybe not the best for peddaling geometry wise though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> what about the DOC? cheaper, a tad heavier yet it´s steel. mMybe not the best for peddaling geometry wise though.


Yeah, that's the thing... I'm getting the HT because of flatter terrain.

Also, there's availability and price.

We'll see... I hadn't considered the DOC. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

mtymxdh said:


> mmm pues yo sigo esceptico.... creo que nunca en mi vida lo he usado...
> 
> prefiero dhl o ups cuando se puede.
> 
> PERO ! un amigo compro en EBAY aun cuate en china y si le llego todo super bien...


Yo compre un Volante y mis Cinturones de seguridad para mi troca... el volante desde Arizona y los cinturones desde Illinois y todo bien! me llegaron en 15 dias sin pagar tax ni nada....:thumbsup: lo que si es que no se como le voy a hacer para comprar 8 rines de aluminio para mis 2 trocas... creo que tendre que recurrir a alguién por ahi.

Es raro ya no gastar en bicis y si gastar en trocas aunque los costos no suelen dispararse con los accesorios y refacciones para camionetas se equiparan a los costos de refacciones de bicis o cuadros completos... (ya tuviera dos Rockys bien paradas   )

En fin es mi nueva afición de revivir camionetas clásicas y customizarlas y si alguien me puede echar la mano para enviar partes a un estado de los USA y pasarmelo de mojado para aca tireme un PM.

Gracias y Saludos!:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd go with the regular 456. It'll be slack enough with the pike.

Evils are nice, but I think the on-one will cost less and be a better all-rounder.

Doesn't look like my fork will be here in time for Pisgah.  

Oh, well, I'm sure I'll manage to have fun somehow.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'd go with the regular 456. It'll be slack enough with the pike.
> 
> Evils are nice, but I think the on-one will cost less and be a better all-rounder.


:yesnod:

I asked the GBS (Global Bike Shop) in Montana (yes, the one with the red barn  ) and he can get me only on a 14".... that will not cut it.

I'll have to wait a little.



tigerdog said:


> Doesn't look like my fork will be here in time for Pisgah.
> 
> Oh, well, I'm sure I'll manage to have fun somehow.


Honestly, outside that your Marathon S has a high mileage now or you'd want a loger fork, I wouldn't change it. The damping is oh so nice.... the chassis is stiff. And it's reliable as hell. Something that can't be said of most fork of today.

Have fun in Pisgah!! You're my hero! How do you always get to entangle your wife to take vacations at riding spots?? Lucky bastid!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> I asked the GBS (Global Bike Shop) in Montana (yes, the one with the red barn  ) and he can get me only on a 14".... that will not cut it.
> 
> I'll have to wait a little.


I told you the GBS can source it 

yeah...availability with on-one can be a problem since the come in batches...maybe Chad can ask BTI when they will get more, since Brant does appear to have good stock for now


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'd go with the regular 456. It'll be slack enough with the pike.
> 
> Evils are nice, but I think the on-one will cost less and be a better all-rounder.


:yesnod:

I asked the GBS (Global Bike Shop) in Montana (yes, the one with the red barn  ) and he can get me only on a 14".... that will not cut it.

I'll have to wait a little.



tigerdog said:


> Doesn't look like my fork will be here in time for Pisgah.
> 
> Oh, well, I'm sure I'll manage to have fun somehow.


Honestly, outside that your Marathon S has a high mileage now or you'd want a loger fork, I wouldn't change it. The damping is oh so nice.... the chassis is stiff. And it's reliable as hell. Something that can't be said of most fork of today.

Have fun in Pisgah!! You're my hero! How do you always get to entangle your wife to take vacations at riding spots?? Lucky bastid!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Honestly, outside that your Marathon S has a high mileage now or you'd want a loger fork, I wouldn't change it. The damping is oh so nice.... the chassis is stiff. And it's reliable as hell. Something that can't be said of most fork of today.
> 
> Have fun in Pisgah!! You're my hero! How do you always get to entangle your wife to take vacations at riding spots?? Lucky bastid!


The Marathon's great. Just wish they made the same thing but newer, with a 32mm chassis. No extra bells and whistles. I'm looking forward to playing with an air fork, my last one was a Rockshox Duke  ) I liked the feel of the float 140 I rode last year.

We usually alternate on the vacations between beach for her and mountains for me. It's my turn, and it'll be my birthday!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*New thread here...*

Figured I'd make the hardtail it's own discussion:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=437444


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

I got a replacement swingarm for my bike under warranty and got it shipped USPS Express Mail. It was shipped on Ago/20 and according to Mexpost website it has been sitting in customs since Ago/23.

How long it takes to clear customs? I hope the F...ing aduanal release my box soon instead of trying to invent a stupid reason why it can't be aproved or charge some taxes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jiar577 said:


> I got a replacement swingarm for my bike under warranty and got it shipped USPS Express Mail. It was shipped on Ago/20 and according to Mexpost website it has been sitting in customs since Ago/23.
> 
> How long it takes to clear customs? I hope the F...ing aduanal release my box soon instead of trying to invent a stupid reason why it can't be aproved or charge some taxes.


Your package just entered Sepomex's Twilight Zone... And getting angry at the Customs people is just a sure way to ensure it to disappear.

It can take one day, two weeks, etc...

Call the phone number given by SEPOMEX (Fonopost). Sometimes the package clears customs, it's sitting at a Post Office because the address is incorrect or they haven't been able to locate you or somebody just forgot to put it on the delivery truck.... but the website will still show it's in Customs.

Sometimes they don't give feedback to the USPS of the package's status until you got the package.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wait a couple of days..


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

Warp said:


> Your package just entered Sepomex's Twilight Zone... And getting angry at the Customs people is just a sure way to ensure it to disappear.
> 
> It can take one day, two weeks, etc...
> 
> ...


I know two things in life: never get angry at a custom officer and more important, never get angry with a waitress/mesero in a restaurant 

It was a just a rant as I can't do anything. I'm calling their 01-800 number right now
Thanks


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

And it's indeed in customs twilight zone.
Hope it clears soon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jiar577 said:


> And it's indeed in customs twilight zone.
> Hope it clears soon.


Most probably they're delayed...

I learned to have faith in Mexican Customs. So far, so good.

You'll be fine.


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, I arrived at home last night and there was a note from Mexpost, picked up my swingarm this morning, no taxes where charged.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jiar577 said:


> Well, I arrived at home last night and there was a note from Mexpost, picked up my swingarm this morning, no taxes where charged.


Told ya!!

Good news!!

Now go get some pics of your new swingarm and post the porN here...

Forgot to tell you... WELCOME on board!! I hope you post more often.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I told ya!!!... too.



Nice, for what bike is that swingarm?


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's for a Cannondale Rush. The original swingarm developed a click noise with every pedal stroke and was driving me crazy, not too loud but it was in my head more than anything. Tried everything in the book to find the problem to no avail.

I bought the bike in the US, gave my dealer a call and explained the situation. He called me back and told me he'll get me a free replacement swingarm under warranty. The process took 1 month since I first called him.

I got a newer design of swingarm, it looks the same as the older one but has "bridge" that connects the chainstays just in front of the tire. It's stiffer according to Cdale and it certainly feels like it is in my hands, plus is 100g lighter (confirmed in my scale). The color doesn't match 100% the rest of the frame but it's close, it's a little darker but I guess I can't complaint. After all, the dealer never took a look at my bike, he trusted me over the phone.

And I keep the old swingarm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice. A friend has a click in every pedal stroke in his Cannondale Gemini... but apparently it was a worn pawl in the rear hub... I'll tell him it may be his swingarm.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jiar577 said:


> And I keep the old swingarm


COOL!!!

Yes, it'll be stiffer than the current with that brace.

Out of curiosity, which dealer is that?? That's good customer service!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Very nice. A friend has a click in every pedal stroke in his Cannondale Gemini... but apparently it was a worn pawl in the rear hub... I'll tell him it may be his swingarm.


I think this is a problem with a few Rushes & Prophets only, not very common. On the other side it's a good idea to double check the Gemini.


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

Warp, the dealer is Murray @ Grouseland Tours in PA www.grouselandtours.com
He only sell Cannondale bikes as far as I know but can get about any part you need. His service & prices is comparable to the guy with the red barn.


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, we all agree now that Sepomex is great to deliver stuff in Mexico. 

How's the service to ship stuff from Mexico to US? Anyone ever tried to ship anything back?


----------

